# The last few months have been Hell, but I'm back now...



## Thorne (Jan 31, 2015)

I feel horrible to have blown everyone off, especially so soon after having been made an admin. I see the list of them has grown, some good folks on that list. I'm glad to see it. And TUDE IS RED> AWESOME>

Anyway, I fell horrible, but we had a horrible few months as a result of an accounting error with my financial aid. We had to go into survival mode so we could keep a roof over the kids heads. I had to drop out of school, we had to sell some of our shit to keep the lights on. We had to drop the internet, long distance phone, driving, everything. 

What happened is this. 

In the beginning of the Fall 2010 semester I collapsed in the street and had to have a pace maker put in. The policy of New Mexico State University, the college that I was attending at the time, was that because I had attended less than 14 days of instruction, I would be able to have all of my student loans returned to the lender, and all of my grants forgiven considering it was a legitimate reason for having to withdraw from school. Logan went with me when I did this, to be sure that all of these questions were answered since I was still on pain and other meds and my head wasn't completely right yet. According to the lady whom we completed the paperwork with, all we needed was the medical proof and the right signatures, which we did, and everything would be forgiven/returned. 

Well, come to find out, New Mexico DID NOT return the money to the feds like they were supposed to. I had enough in University loans as an Arizona resident to pay for my Tuition and books, but nothing for my living expenses. That money pays our rent, car insurance and things like that for six months at a time. We began calling the lender, NMSU, the financial aid advisers, et al at U of A, and tons of other people before we finally were directed to the Federal Student Aide Ombudsman Group and they began looking into the case. Finally, at the beginning of this semester it is BEGINNING to get solved. It is not completely solved yet. NMSU has only returned one, of the three grants/loans that they were supposed to so far, and it has not made it to me yet, it is still tied up w/ the lenders, banks, or whoever the fuck it is who does that. Last I knew the ombudsman was still working on the other two chucks of cash. 

Because I dropped out last semester, and had to put everything on hold. Which totally sucked because I had a fairly successful summer up until about the end of July. I had a bit more money available to me that I did not use last semester which allowed us to at least get our internet back on, and pay down the rent that our landlord let us slide until things were taken care of. Even now we are only just breaking even. We need them to get the rest of what they owe me so I can make it through this semester. 

Hope things have been going well for you since I've been away. 

I have missed everyone here, and I will say it again that I feel horrible about having just disappeared. I love this community and it really is the ONLY online community that I am actively involved in, when I have the ability. 

So, unless I am abducted by aliens I promise I will not disappear w/out explanation again.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome back

I hope your pacemaker has one of those long-life batteries!


----------



## creature (Jan 31, 2015)

in prescott, kiddo..


----------



## Tude (Feb 1, 2015)

Awwwwww one of mah favorite lady's!!! I'm glad you are back. Happier that you got a foothold back on earth again and just happy that you are conquering again. Your goal is to help people which is awesome - love you for that. Yay - Thorne is back!!! (missed you - checked your blog out a couple times as well - still want some of your chainmail!!!)


----------



## Ray Rivera (Feb 1, 2015)

glad you're back and doing better thorne! all the best to you and the family!


----------



## Art101 (Feb 5, 2015)

Glad your back sounds like it was a rough time for sure.


----------

